# Banned words for 2007



## mrhnau (Jan 11, 2007)

Lake Superiour State University has published a List of banned words for 2007.

Kind of funny I thought... some of the banned words were ridiculous though! "*NOW PLAYING IN THEATERS" or "We're Pregnant"* I mean, come on...

If you could ban words or phrases, what would you ban?

I'd ban "He gave 110%". No he did not! You can't give beyond your capacity!

I'd also ban "For only x.99". I can't stand that! If its for $4.99, then just say $5! I also see crap for 1.99 plus shipping and handling which they tell you in small print is 12.99. I saw this item, and the claim was "similar items sell for hundreds of dollars, but this is only for 3 payments of 39.99 plus 14.99 S/H". Do they think we are so stupid that we don't realize that is hundreds of dollars?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2007)

Me the word I hate the most is *I don't know* that is the most stupidest phase in the world


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 11, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> I'd also ban "For only x.99". I can't stand that! If its for $4.99, then just say $5! I also see crap for 1.99 plus shipping and handling which they tell you in small print is 12.99. I saw this item, and the claim was "similar items sell for hundreds of dollars, but this is only for 3 payments of 39.99 plus 14.99 S/H". Do they think we are so stupid that we don't realize that is hundreds of dollars?


 
lol
I bet you get angry at the gas stations too.  When they advertise gas for 1.99 (for example), it's actually 1.99 + 9/10's.  If anyone here hasn't noticed it, look at the sign carefully and you will see the tiny fraction added to the end.  It's on the signs of every gas station and bugs me to no end.

As for the word I would ban: "huh?"  I hate it when my students say "huh?"  I have broken them of that, by the way.  All of my students have known me for a long time and never saw me get mad until they said "huh?" to me.

AoG


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh I have my own list - here are some highlights:

_*IRREGARDLESS*_ - Although this has become socially acceptable up to a certain level, this is gramatically incorrect.  The word is "regardless" and to put an extra "IR" on the front effectuates a meaning similar to the double negative.

_*IMA*_ - short for "I'm going to."  Come on ... are we all *really* that lazy?



and Georgia's special pet peeve:

_*The use of the word THEN as a substitute for THAN*_ - Okay ... if you're confused, THEN answers the question "when?" whereas the word THAN answers the question "how much?" so if you're comparing two entities, you would use the word THAN; if you are giving a time reference you would use the word THEN. 

So - if you want to appear more intelligent THAN most other people today, THEN you would find the appropriate use of the correct word.


----------



## pete (Jan 11, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> If you could ban words or phrases, what would you ban?
> 
> I'd ban "He gave 110%". No he did not! You can't give beyond your capacity!


 
i had to dig deep to find something i sent to my bosses a few years ago...

What makes 100%? 
What does it mean to give MORE than 100%? 
Ever wonder about those people who say they are giving more than 100%? 
Or have been told that you have to give 110%? 
How about 103%? What about 118%?  

Here's a little mathematical formula that might help you answer 
these questions: 

If: 
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z is represented 
as: 
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 
26. 

Then: 

H-A-R-D-W-O-R-K 
8+1+18+4+23+15+18+11 = 98% 


and 

K-N-O-W-L-E-D-G-E 
11+14+15+23+12+5+4+7+5 = 96% 

But, 

A-T-T-I-T-U-D-E 
1+20+20+9+20+21+4+5 = 100% 

By the way&#8230;.

B-U-L-L-*-*-*-* 
2+21+12+12+19+8+9+20 = 103% 

And, 

A-S-S-K-I-S-S-I-N-G 
1+19+19+11+9+19+19+9+14+7 = 118% 

So, one can conclude with mathematical certainty that while hard 
work and knowledge will get you close, and attitude will get you 
there, it's the Bull**** and *** Kissing that some really want.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 11, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> _*The use of the word THEN as a substitute for THAN*_ - Okay ... if you're confused, THEN answers the question "when?" whereas the word THAN answers the question "how much?" so if you're comparing two entities, you would use the word THAN; if you are giving a time reference you would use the word THEN.
> 
> So - if you want to appear more intelligent THAN most other people today, THEN you would find the appropriate use of the correct word.



So *then*, I would use this word *than* that word huh?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> So *then*, I would use this word *than* that word huh?


Yes. Then, you would use the word than in its proper context.  

1.  I'd rather see folks use the word THAN when comparing things _*than*_ use the word THEN.  

2.  Now, again, if you said that stand-up is more important _*than*_ ground work, you would use the word "than," then.  

3.  But if you're going to go to class and _*then*_   go to the store, you would use the word "then," then.

In 1 and 2, you can see there is a comparison of two entities in each one.  In sentence 1, we are comparing using the word than to the use of the word then. In sentence 2 we are comparing stand-up to ground work.  The appropriate word in those sentences is "than."

In sentence 3, you are saying when you are going to the store, hence we use the word "then."

A trick:  If it answers "when" remove the W and replace it with T.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 11, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Oh I have my own list - here are some highlights:
> 
> _*IRREGARDLESS*_ - Although this has become socially acceptable up to a certain level, this is gramatically incorrect. The word is "regardless" and to put an extra "IR" on the front effectuates a meaning similar to the double negative.


 
How many negations for "antidisirregardlessly"...does it come out positive? Or just leave one feeling positively negative about the whole thang? (then).


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 11, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Me the word I hate the most is *I don't know*that is the most stupidest phase in the world



depends on the 'i don't know'.

if it's the 'i don't know' delivered with a half shrug that really means 'i'm not taking any responsibility', then yeah.  we should maybe also shoot them.

if it's the 'gee.  i don't know'  delivered with honesty that means the speaker isn't going to try and ******** you....well, we need more of that, really.

for my money, i'm behind 110% getting excised, possibly with the use of nightsticks.

also any word ending with 'izzle' that doesn't appear that way in the dictionary.


----------



## tellner (Jan 11, 2007)

Terry, are you serious? "I don't know" is the beginning of learning. It's where the ego leaves off and reality has a chance to make an impression. It's the whole point of education, research and human progress.

"I know all that" is the end of inquiry. "You can't tell me anything" completely prevents learning. "Shut up, I know what I'm doing" is the most common prelude to a complete cock-up or Darwin award.


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 11, 2007)

tellner said:


> Terry, are you serious? "I don't know" is the beginning of learning. It's where the ego leaves off and reality has a chance to make an impression. It's the whole point of education, research and human progress.
> 
> "I know all that" is the end of inquiry. "You can't tell me anything" completely prevents learning. "Shut up, I know what I'm doing" is the most common prelude to a complete cock-up or Darwin award.



In terry's defense, I think it depends on context. I think if you ask someone a question they don't know the answer to, then "I don't know" is the logical response. However, if they know, and don't care to take the time to answer, or are simply complacent, the answer of "I don't know" is exceedingly annoying! Especially when you know that they know!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome my list went missing after being taken by an Undocumented Alien in an armed robbery

Thanks for posting it


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 11, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Oh I have my own list - here are some highlights:
> 
> _*IRREGARDLESS*_ - Although this has become socially acceptable up to a certain level, this is gramatically incorrect. The word is "regardless" and to put an extra "IR" on the front effectuates a meaning similar to the double negative.
> 
> ...


 


If you are going to ban "Ima" then us good ole' Texas boys caint talk so good!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 11, 2007)

"UNRATED EDITION" - Every DVD seems to have one of these now.

"Intellegent Design" - No, its religion, its creationism, doesn't matter what you dress it as.

"0 ____" where ____ is carbs or some type of fat or something. Yeah, great, my super fatty bacon is carb free, must be healthy.

"DRM" - Not just the word, the concept.

"Trusted computing" - I don't trust it all, and it doesn't trust me.

"War on ___" Drugs, terrorism, the bible, christmas, it's all rather silly.  Guess I am old fashioned, but if they want a war I want to see a formal decloration of war.  Veitnam was a police action, Marijuana?  THAT is a REAL war.

"Strategic development" - Ok, "Strategic" anything.

"Consultant"


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 11, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> "Consultant"



Hey!  I really am a consultant!

Would it be OK if I shot anyone who still says "wazzzzzup"?


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 11, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Hey!  I really am a consultant!
> 
> Would it be OK if I shot anyone who still says "wazzzzzup"?



That and "Bling Bling"! That drives me nuts!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 11, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Hey!  I really am a consultant!
> 
> Would it be OK if I shot anyone who still says "wazzzzzup"?



I thought that was SOP?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 11, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I thought that was SOP?


Well if that's the case, my BAR is going to go everywhere I go.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 11, 2007)

The following words out of a teenager/preteen mouth:

"Oh My God!"

"Whatever"

of course these all have to be followed by an exasperated sigh and usually are followed by, or in conjunction with rolling eyes and slumping of shoulders.

Funny how they also happen after being told to do a chore around the house.


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> The following words out of a teenager/preteen mouth:
> 
> "Oh My God!"
> 
> ...



"Talk to the hand!". Do they still say that? or am I dating myself? LOL


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> The following words out of a teenager/preteen mouth:
> 
> "Oh My God!"
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's the teen or preteen saying those things and acting that way about chores and not you Lisa?


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2007)

pwned : p


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 11, 2007)

Lisa said:


> The following words out of a teenager/preteen mouth:
> 
> "Oh My God!"
> 
> ...


 
In other words, you just want them to shut up.  Since you just took most of the teenager vocabulary away from them. 

For me it would be:

"I'm getting my <verb> on." 
"I loves me some _____."
And I agree with the ban on i-anything.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 11, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> "Talk to the hand!". Do they still say that? or am I dating myself? LOL



That's my reaction to them! 



JeffJ said:


> Are you sure it's the teen or preteen saying those things and acting that way about chores and not you Lisa?







CoryKS said:


> In other words, *you just want them to shut up*.  Since you just took most of the teenager vocabulary away from them.



I wish, sometimes, I really do!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Me the word I hate the most is *I don't know*that is the most stupidest phase in the world


So, I'm supposed to lie?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 11, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Would it be OK if I shot anyone who still says "wazzzzzup"?


 
Yes!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> "Talk to the hand!". Do they still say that? or am I dating myself? LOL


Sometimes I do date myself. I'm single; its 2007; I can date whomever I want. 
Sean
Ps in this case I guess it would be whoever.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 11, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Sometimes I do date myself. I'm single; its 2007; I can date whomever I want.
> Sean


 
That gives the phrase "talk to the hand" a whole different meaning.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2007)

Tulisan said:


> That gives the phrase "talk to the hand" a whole different meaning.


Palmela Handerson has no ears, that I have noticed.
Sean


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> How many negations for "antidisirregardlessly"...does it come out positive? Or just leave one feeling positively negative about the whole thang? (then).



  :boing2:  :lol2:


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 11, 2007)

I kind of wish wazzzzzuppp would make a come-back. But any abbreviation or unnecessary acronym sort of bugs me. But I am guilty of the BRBs myself (they save time when you really do have to be right back).


*LOL*

Needs to be stopped.


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2007)

*whew*

Let me heave a collective sigh of relief for all of my fellow Bostonians.  

"Pissah" and "Wicked Pissah" did NOT make the list.


----------



## exile (Jan 11, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> *whew*
> 
> Let me heave a collective sigh of relief for all of my fellow Bostonians.
> 
> "Pissah" and "Wicked Pissah" did NOT make the list.



OK, I'll bitewhat do those mean, Carol? (Probably something totally unpredictable, I'd bet, but... ?)


----------



## crushing (Jan 11, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> How many negations for "antidisirregardlessly"...does it come out positive? Or just leave one feeling positively negative about the whole thang? (then).


 
That reminds me of when I worked at a Ma & Pa grocery store as a stocker.  One of the cashier's asked me to take the baklava out of the freezer to unthaw.  I asked her what she wanted done with the baklava, for me to take it out of the freezer, or to have it unthaw?

She basically told me to stop being a smart *** and take the damn thing out of the freezer.

I guess she really wanted me to disunthaw the baklava.


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2007)

exile said:


> OK, I'll bitewhat do those mean, Carol? (Probably something totally unpredictable, I'd bet, but... ?)


 


pissa (1) - cool, good: "You hit the Lottery? That's pissa man."; less commonly it can be used instead of pissed to mean drunk: "I had ten beers last night. I was wicked pissa!" 
pissa! (2) - used as an exclamation when something goes wrong: "Oh pissa!", he shouted as his car keys fell down the storm drain. 
 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_slang


----------



## exile (Jan 11, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> pissa (1) - cool, good: "You hit the Lottery? That's pissa man."; less commonly it can be used instead of pissed to mean drunk: "I had ten beers last night. I was wicked pissa!"
> pissa! (2) - used as an exclamation when something goes wrong: "Oh pissa!", he shouted as his car keys fell down the storm drain.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_slang



I get the connections with `pisse(ed)' (that would be the second sense of (1) and also (2)). But the first sense of (1) seems a bit of a stretchand I gather that that's the main sense, in Boston-slang American English! :wink1: I really, really wonder how it come to be.... it almost has the feel of UK slang.

Anyway, thanks very much for the explanation, Carol!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 11, 2007)

Tulisan said:


> That gives the phrase "talk to the hand" a whole different meaning.



He has women to the left and the the right. 

Hand that is.  


I would Ban:
*
War

Police Action

Conflict

I do not remember saying that

Why did you do that? (* What your boss or other groups say after you state you had followed the requirements as written. *)

Everyone knew about that.  (* When you obvisouly did not know about it, as well as a lot of other people *)
*


More Later


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 11, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> He has women to the left and the the right.
> 
> Hand that is.


 
Hot! You could have a 3 way with Pamala Handerson and Rosie Palms who won Miss Michigan! (for those of you not from Michigan and don't get it, hold up your hand... it is shaped like Michigan).

Unless the left hand goes through a change, and is now Jimmy Handrix.

Then, that would be just weird... :uhohh:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey... I got one!

We should ban altered celebrity names for hands! (No more Jimmy Handrix for you!!)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 11, 2007)

Tulisan said:


> Hey... I got one!
> 
> We should ban altered celebrity names for hands! (No more Jimmy Handrix for you!!)




Just Miss Upper Peninsula for those on the left. 

I agree with the banning of Celeb names used out of context or to represent and act or event.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 11, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Just Miss Upper Peninsula for those on the left.
> 
> I agree with the banning of Celeb names used out of context or to represent and act or event.


 
Yea I agree. Celeb names out of context is just plain stupid.

I officially rename my right hand "Rich Palmsons." But that is only because my left hand is so huge compared to my right for some reason...


----------



## Carol (Jan 12, 2007)

exile said:


> I get the connections with `pisse(ed)' (that would be the second sense of (1) and also (2)). But the first sense of (1) seems a bit of a stretchand I gather that that's the main sense, in Boston-slang American English! :wink1: I really, really wonder how it come to be.... it almost has the feel of UK slang.
> 
> Anyway, thanks very much for the explanation, Carol!


 

Well...the Boston accent is really a bastardized (bahstahdized) UK accent that has somehow stayed on all this time.   

I don't know but it's a pissah word and I just think it's pissah that I can still say pissah.  :roflmao:


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is one that bugs me. Anything "Organic". You want to call it Organic chicken? What is the alternative, inorganic? Did I purchase a cyborg chicken? or a robot chicken? I know what they are trying to say, but call it "all natural" or something else!


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 12, 2007)

I emphatically second the "bling bling" crap...
Also, I would like to annihilate any woman who calls herself a "diva"...There is only ONE and that's Aretha Franklin!
Thirdly, I also emphatically second the words "izzle"...
And finally, anything that comes out of Paris ****ing Hilton's or Britney ****ing Spears' mouths...
I apologize to all of the Britney and Paris fans out there, but I've got to say this...:bird:


----------



## kosho (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not like the word *CAN"T*
*yes you can you just need to try.*
Kosho


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 12, 2007)

The "I lost ___ inches!" ads. 

I'm sure if I measured every possible part of me I could loose a large number of inches be sitting in a sauna for half an hour... or a cold enough shower :s


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 12, 2007)

"Apply directly to forehead"

Oh, I'll apply something to your forehead, all right.  Grrrr


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> "Apply directly to forehead"
> 
> Oh, I'll apply something to your forehead, all right.  Grrrr


:lfao:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 12, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> The "I lost ___ inches!" ads.
> 
> I'm sure if I measured every possible part of me I could loose a large number of inches be sitting in a sauna for half an hour... or a cold enough shower :s


 
Or how about like in the Relicore comercial, "Only use this product if your _serious _about losing body fat."


----------



## crushing (Jan 12, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Just Miss Upper Peninsula for those on the left.
> 
> I agree with the banning of Celeb names used out of context or to represent and act or event.


 
Banning Celeb names out of context is Rachael Ray to me.  

Rachael Ray means you are on the fence about something.  I heard that one from Erik Kuselias on ESPN Radio yesterday.  Is she cute or not?  Is she thin or heavy?  Will she last or is she a fad?


----------



## tellner (Jan 12, 2007)

mrhnau, "Organic" might have been a poor choice of words. But it has a strict legal meaning that ensures that food with the USDA Certified Organic label meets some pretty exacting technical standards. It's a very useful and informative term.


----------



## Kensai (Jan 12, 2007)

crushing said:


> Banning Celeb names out of context is Rachael Ray to me.
> 
> Rachael Ray means you are on the fence about something.  I heard that one from Erik Kuselias on ESPN Radio yesterday.  Is she cute or not?  Is she thin or heavy?  Will she last or is she a fad?



There's a universally disliked singer in the UK called James Blunt... I shall leave it to your imagination what that means. Eg, "that bloke's a right James Blunt"! Marvellous.


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

*CELEBRITY *and *DIET*

Don't know about you guys but I'm sick to the back teeth of hearing about the latest "celebs" or this week's fad diet.

Grow up and get a life!!!!!!!!!!!

Phew... I feel so much better now!


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 30, 2007)

"Hate crime". That one really ticks me off. If I murder someone, is it worse because I call them a bad name first? Its a crime! Treat it as a crime, not as a special class of crime. If you want to consider the verbal aspects, consider it in the case, but no need to treat or punish the crime differently.


----------



## bydand (Jan 30, 2007)

Kensai said:


> There's a universally disliked singer in the UK called James Blunt... I shall leave it to your imagination what that means. Eg, "that bloke's a right James Blunt"! Marvellous.



No worrys, we generally don't like him over here either.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 21, 2007)

in mice type "Results not typical"

Well, what exactly are the typical results? You mean, if I take this little pill, I won't lose 100 lbs in 3 months and immediately get six pack abs? How unfair!

grrr...

Also, mice type that moves so far you need a magnifying glass and pause to read the freakin' thing. I might actually want to know that this pill causes heart failure, brain hemorage and erectile disfunction. All at the same time!!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 21, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Me the word I hate the most is *I don't know*that is the most stupidest phase in the world


 
I don't know about that.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 21, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Are you sure it's the teen or preteen saying those things and acting that way about chores and not you Lisa?


 
Oh no you di' 'int!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 21, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> "I'm getting my <verb> on."


 
I love using that phrase, it usually gets a lot of laughs.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 21, 2007)

How about "I Know, huh?" (This may just be a northwest thing)
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 21, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Oh no you di' 'int!



there's another one (unless it's being used ironically on the family guy)


----------



## grydth (Feb 21, 2007)

The best word to get rid of in 2007 : Ban.

Here in The LAND OF THE FREE it has gotten so you can't avoid daily stories of some pressure group wants to BAN something. Hey, leave our freedom alone. If you can't cope, do us all a favor and shoot yourself..... before guns are banned.

:soapbox:


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure where I should put this, but this is where it popped into my head. What they should do is ban drugs whose side effects are worse than the illness they are treating. I don't cherish the idea of getting rid of acid reflux disease by substituting it with  a skin rash,  stomach cramps, lymphoma or any other side effect.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 22, 2007)

My choice for the ban would be "baby mamma" or baby daddy".  When did this become an actual descriptive phrase?

I hear it ALL the time at work and it drives me nuts.

------------



> Not sure where I should put this, but this is where it popped into my head. What they should do is ban drugs whose side effects are worse than the illness they are treating. I don't cherish the idea of getting rid of acid reflux disease by substituting it with a skin rash, stomach cramps, lymphoma or any other side effect.


 
That reminds me of when "oleo" that substitute fat came out in chips. If you read the side effects one of them was "anal leakage/seapage".  Yeah, that's just what I want to cut down on a little fat.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 22, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> My choice for the ban would be "baby mamma" or baby daddy".  When did this become an actual descriptive phrase?
> 
> I hear it ALL the time at work and it drives me nuts.
> 
> ...





EEEEEWWWWWWW>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------

